# Official introduction of Seattle



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Now with pics!

I adopted Seattle (with Salem RIP) from Peninsula Humane Society in mid-February 2010. Yep, that's about it! She's hyper, and also very small. She hasn't grown really at all since I got her, and she was supposed to be 9 months when we got her, but I'm thinking she was more like 5 or 6 months. Anyway, here she is!

EDIT: How do you post pics? Could someone send me a link to another topic that explains this if they don't want to explain it to me.

Ok, so a pic of Seattle is in my signature, because I can't get it to work in the post


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

I see the picture in your signature, she is adorable  

Are you trying to upload them with a link on a hosting site or directly from your computer?


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you!

I'm trying to upload them directly from my computer but it says the file is too large.


----------



## amruiz (Sep 30, 2009)

Awrf~~ <3 <3 She looks like my Tachi! I imagine she's a ninja, too! The hyper ones can be tiring, but are great fun! She's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Lol, ya she is like one and a half and I don't think she will calm down. Ever. 

Thanks!


----------



## bampinkfuzzyhat (Dec 19, 2010)

OH MY GOSH! 
I was going through this forum and read "Seattle"
That is the CUTEST name I have heard :O
love it.
She is adorable


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL, Thanks! It made me very happy that you said that! ;D

Now I need to think of another for a rat I'm getting New Years Eve, so I think I will stay with the cities theme (Salem RIP). I was thinking Ontario, but could that be a girl's name?


----------



## bampinkfuzzyhat (Dec 19, 2010)

I've begun planning for two girl rats (even though I havn't "officially" gotten permission yet)
And the names i picked out were Vienna and Sherbet 
Vienna is a city, so I guess that might be why I like Seattle as a name 
some other names could be Boston and Paris?
If I think of others I will let you know 
I'm not so sure about Ontario, also not a city aha  if you like it then thats all that matters though 
The main thing I've noticed about people sharing their rat stories on the internet is how unique the names they come up with


----------



## bampinkfuzzyhat (Dec 19, 2010)

London Florence Sydney Tokyo Miami Dallas Brooklyn
just some to consider that I found


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

BamPinkFuzzyHat said:


> I've begun planning for two girl rats (even though I havn't "officially" gotten permission yet)
> 
> I'm not so sure about Ontario, also not a city aha  if you like it then thats all that matters though


Haha, who needs permission! 

Oh, and about Ontario, right, I forgot it wasn't a city, but I just looked it up and apparently there is a city called Ontario in California, lol. But I'm leaning away from the name anyway, too long, and your right, not really a city.



BamPinkFuzzyHat said:


> London Florence Sydney Tokyo Miami Dallas Brooklyn
> just some to consider that I found


I like Brooklyn and Sydney! But I couldn't do Sydney, b/c that's my friend's name and she would take it badly if she thought I named a rat after her.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## bampinkfuzzyhat (Dec 19, 2010)

permission is an issue if i brought ratties home, then had to find another home for them if they arent welcome here :-\
lol that's true  some might take offence to something like that.
Well i think Seattle is adorable  and i hope she gets along with her new friend ;D


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks! I hope so too


----------

